# How do you know you're ready to experiment with GH?



## eazy (Dec 7, 2021)

How do you know you're ready to experiment with GH?

What are some milestones that should be hit before using GH?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

eazy said:


> How do you know you're ready to experiment with GH?
> 
> What are some milestones that should be hit before using GH?


I'm an outlier... I say you're ready to try it as soon as you have mastered your diet and workout programming, and are educated enough on the hormone and how to best use it.

I don't care about the number of years a person has been training or how close a person is to their max potential... which I suspect will be feed back that others might give.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm an outlier... I say you're ready to try it as soon as you have mastered your diet and workout programming, and are educated enough on the hormone and how to best use it.
> 
> I don't care about the number of years a person has been training or *how close a person is to their max potential*... which I suspect will be feed back that others might give.


By the time you're anywhere near this point, gains will slow greatly for an extended period of time, likely wasting some of your "prime" years. I have to agree that dialing the other things in and understanding how all of those things work together is much more important than getting anywhere near your genetic potential


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

With that said, GH is expensive. Low dose is good for recovery, but high dose is needed for actual growth. Also, the amount of growth from GH is "small" compared to AAS.

I think GH is good for recovery, people competing, or anyone who has money just burning a hole in their pocket. For everyone else, I think the return on investment isn't too appealing.


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> With that said, GH is expensive. Low dose is good for recovery, but high dose is needed for actual growth. Also, the amount of growth from GH is "small" compared to AAS.
> 
> I think GH is good for recovery, people competing, or anyone who has money just burning a hole in their pocket. For everyone else, I think the return on investment isn't too appealing.


I was thinking of investing 3k for 6 months worth.

I was thinking of buying a treadmill or a rogue assault bike, thought maybe GH would be best.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

I also don't think GH is ideal for fat loss; because of the cost. I'd recommend cardarine over GH for this, just because of the cost:benefit ratio.


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I also don't think GH is ideal for fat loss; because of the cost. I'd recommend cardarine over GH for this, just because of the cost:benefit ratio.


I want it to add 10lbs of lean tissue in 2022


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

eazy said:


> I was thinking of investing 3k for 6 months worth.
> 
> I was thinking of buying a treadmill or a rogue assault bike, thought maybe GH would be best.


I recently bought another 2000iu of generic for $2200. I could run 10iu per day for 7 months.

If you have the money, then I say go ahead and give it a shot. Just don't be sad if the results don't match the hype that people on the internet/YouTube say that it is.


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> the amount of growth from GH is "small" compared to AAS


just saw this. makes it seem not worth it.

test+npp+ 4-6 units per day of GH seemed popular


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

eazy said:


> just saw this. makes it seem not worth it.
> 
> test+npp+ 4-6 units per day of GH seemed popular


I'll also say that insulin is needed to really maximize GH... even then, the results aren't as good as just AAS. You could try getting by without insulin by intentionally spiking your glucose with something that is very high GI.


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Just don't be sad of the results don't match the hype that people on the internet/YouTube say that it is.


/thread


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 7, 2021)

eazy said:


> just saw this. makes it seem not worth it.
> 
> test+npp+ 4-6 units per day of GH seemed popular


If you are in shape enough to be getting on stage then its probably worth it, otherwise I agree with @Send0 that ROI is not that great.


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> If you are in shape enough to be getting on stage then its probably worth it


Not even close.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'll also say that insulin is needed to really maximize GH... even then, the results aren't bad good as just AAS. You could try getting by without insulin by *intentionally spiking your glucose with something that is very high GI*.


elaborate on this please. I really want to maximize the GH that I am using, but I don't really care to dabble in slin


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 7, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> elaborate on this please. I really want to maximize the GH that I am using, but I don't really care to dabble in slin


that's one I never fucked with (slin) and it is ez to get. You need to be careful with that.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> If you are in shape enough to be getting on stage then its probably worth it, otherwise I agree with @Send0 that ROI is not that great.


Yep, it's not worthless...it obviously works. But as you say the ROI is low.

If people just like blowing money, like I do, then I say go for it. Every little bit helps, just have the right expectations going into it.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Dec 7, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> that's one I never fucked with (slin) and it is ez to get. You need to be careful with that.


I'm running 5IU EOD right now (trying to combat hand numbness so hoping that going from 3IU/day to 5IU EOD will help) as part of a recovery stack, I have thought about insulin, but It's something I am not comfortable with yet


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> elaborate on this please. I really want to maximize the GH that I am using, but I don't really care to dabble in slin


If you aren't using exogenous insulin, then you want to create a natural insulin spike. The higher GI a food is, the higher the insulin spike. 

Maltodextrin for example has a very high GI. Take your GH, wait 30 minutes, and then have a 100g of maltodextrin in a shake. Not as good as exogenous insulin, but it will still create a spike.

Also, slin is not as scary as people think. In some ways it's good as it takes stress off the pancreas... but I won't get into that here, because the questions would be never ending and I don't claim to be an expert in this space... after all this current bulk is my first run with slin ever.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> that's one I never fucked with (slin) and it is ez to get. You need to be careful with that.


So easy to get. You can get 1000iu of novolin-r at Walmart now for $25 after tax..  no prescription needed.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> So easy to get. You can get 1000iu of novolin-r at Walmart now for $25 after tax..  no prescription needed.


You nailed it. I know because my dog had diabetes and I had to inject him twice a day.  He died at 15.5 years old and I still have the pins and insulin.
Anyone can go in and ask for it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 7, 2021)

eazy said:


> I want it to add 10lbs of lean tissue in 2022



Maybe I'm an outlier here.
But I think GH is good for ANY situation, especially with AAS.

If I'm bulking, I find I get the same muscle gains, with much less fat gain when I'm running GH (Usually 4iu ED) 
It seems to just keep the fat off of me even when in a solid caloric surplus
So it's a worthy compound for not getting bodybuilder fat on a bulk.
Going to add some Slin on my next mini bulk with GH (Only a cruise dose of AAS) and see if it's worth it.

I believe it does well  in a deficit, helps melt away the lbs faster, most certainly.
But I think the ROI is lesser on a cut.

As for ROI, that's subjective
Feelz and results are great and if you can afford to throw the money at it, it's a solid investment, but like o said, ROI is very subjective.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 7, 2021)

There is no milestone to be set.. use it at your leisure, whenever you'd like. Don't let anyone tell you, you need to bench "x" amount of weight, or be "x"% bodyfat before using a compound. That's completely untrue.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 7, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> There is no milestone to be set.. use it at your leisure, whenever you'd like. Don't let anyone tell you, you need to bench "x" amount of weight, or be "x"% bodyfat before using a compound. That's completely untrue.



Agreed, in spirit.
I assume you're talking about anyone that actually lifts and has a modicum of nutritional knowledge/discipline.

Then I'd agree totally, 
Have the knowledge/experience to properly run a compound... fucking enjoy lol.


----------



## ftf (Dec 7, 2021)

You are ready when you have a bunch of money you don't want any more.
 I got great results on pharma GH, but it cost me $500 a month. I never really noticed the generic GH, but I can't talk shit because I don't have IGF-1 tests on it.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

ftf said:


> You are ready when you have a bunch of money you don't want any more.


This is definitely a requirement for starting GH 😂.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 8, 2021)

There's not really a prerequisite for gh. It's useful at any level. If you can afford it and think the price is worth the results, I think gh is an option even for people that don't want to use aas


----------



## GSgator (Dec 8, 2021)

My mile stone was turning 40 older men can really reap great results from HGH and my nagging injuries. My doses  always revolved around the anti-aging  therapeutic range 2-4ius daily.  I’ve never seen Out right physical changes but I’ve  experienced quicker recovery times and being able to push my body in ways that would  typically create nagging pains and aces.  I can push out 4-5 hard workouts a week with 2 of those being 2 a days when I’m running HGH.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

GSgator said:


> My mile stone was turning 40 older men can really reap great results from HGH and my nagging injuries. My doses  always revolved around the anti-aging  therapeutic range 2-4ius daily.  I’ve never seen Out right physical changes but I’ve  experienced quicker recovery times and being able to push my body in ways that would  typically create nagging pains and aces.  I can push out 4-5 hard workouts a week with 2 of those being 2 a days when I’m running HGH.


That sounds nice! .. but I still want to pack on some lean weight.  I DEFINITELY want to manage injury recover/prevention and "feel good".. but who doesn't want 'just a little more?'


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2022)

I’ll know when I have the money


----------



## eazy (Aug 9, 2022)

PZT said:


> I’ll know when I have the money


They talked me out of it. I bought a leg press instead.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 9, 2022)

When random strangers on the internet tell you its OK to do so...


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2022)

eazy said:


> They talked me out of it. I bought a leg press instead.


How much was the leg press and how bad did you want dick skin look?


----------



## eazy (Aug 9, 2022)

PZT said:


> How much was the leg press


2k. also got 2 100lb plates for 450. $2450 on equipment instead of GH


PZT said:


> how bad did you want dick skin look?


I've never even been lean before.


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2022)

eazy said:


> 2k. also got 2 100lb plates for 450. $2450 on equipment instead of GH
> 
> I've never even been lean before.


I just think my takis & some gh would get me leaner than a leg pres ;p


----------



## eazy (Aug 9, 2022)

PZT said:


> I just think my takis & some gh would get me leaner than a leg pres ;p


I agree.

@Send0  "it's not magic fatty. you don't need it"

he didn't really say that  🤣


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 9, 2022)

I was always told you're ready when you hit a certain level of mental and financial maturity. Mainly financial though. Lol. Shits expensive for a slight boost in your physique. Lol


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2022)

Every mfker I ever seen taking it looks good doh lol


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

When you can afford it without having to budget.
Gh is awesome but it’s really just the icing on the cake.
Like any drug you shouldn’t go broke to buy it.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 9, 2022)

PZT said:


> Every mfker I ever seen taking it looks good doh lol


Most guys who are willing to spend money on it, already have the rest of their t crossed and I dotted probably 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Most guys who are willing to spend money on it, already have the rest of their t crossed and I dotted probably
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



I use it to make up for laziness
Ad a few IUs GH and cut cardio to 3x a week

Win/Fucking Win


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Most guys who are willing to spend money on it, already have the rest of their t crossed and I dotted probably
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Fooooo sho. And I’m sure there’s plenty out there on it just like aas that don’t look like it


----------

